# Installing new thermostat



## Jim_in_AZ (8 mo ago)

Hi everyone,
I bought a new Honeywell RTH6580WF.
We have a heat pump with an older Honeywell without Wi-Fi.

Without making this whole replacement too complicated and over thinking it, can this wiring from the original be repeated, but with the hidden blue common wire attached on the new one, and still have everything working?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

https://www.thermostatcenter.com/thermostat-wiring/


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you may also need to check to make sure your system features is compatible. see the following and click on compatibility. 






Honeywell RTH6580WF1001/U Wi-Fi 7-Day Programmable Thermostat + Free App | Honeywell Store


Keep your home heating and cooling from anywhere with this Wi-Fi 7-day programmable thermostat. Use the smartphone apps or a laptop to make sure you come home to a comfortable house.




www.honeywellstore.com


----------



## Jim_in_AZ (8 mo ago)

Thanks for the help! The compatibility is very confusing, yes and no on the aux heating. Our heat pump is a 2014 AirTemp VQ7RD.


----------

